# 1971 Frame ID help?



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

Is the frame ID number supposed to match the Vin? or part of the vin? or manufacturing dates? I found siome numbers stamped into the side of the lft rear rail. The shop manual states: "The manufacturer's identification number is stamped on the left rear side rail as illustrated...." the illustration shows the side of the frame(not the top). My numbers 3992388 S(with a circle around it) 362 then under that is a series 3 15 N1 CR. Just trying to match the frame to the vin and cowl tag. Thanks for any info.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Baknaz said:


> Is the frame ID number supposed to match the Vin? or part of the vin? or manufacturing dates? I found siome numbers stamped into the side of the lft rear rail. The shop manual states: "The manufacturer's identification number is stamped on the left rear side rail as illustrated...." the illustration shows the side of the frame(not the top). My numbers 3992388 S(with a circle around it) 362 then under that is a series 3 15 N1 CR. Just trying to match the frame to the vin and cowl tag. Thanks for any info.



You should have the last 7 digits of your vin stamped on the frame, the first number should be the manufacture plant which should be A, B, G, P, R and Z. The next numbers 3 15 n1 cr may be a date of March 15 night shift.

Check your data plate for the build date and the manufactue plant, the 3 in the first group of numbers may be a "B" for the baltimore plant. The date code on the data plate for March 15 will be 03 C for the 3rd week in March.


----------



## Baknaz (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks that helps, on TOP of the frame IS the last 8 of my vin. Starts with 1 P for 71, PONTIAC PLANT. I was initially confused becasue i was reading it upside down and backwards. (IN a Mirror) I should have been reading it right to left instead of left to right. They match!!! And YES 05GTO, you know your shiznit! my tag reads 03 C!!!! Thanks a ton


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, I did a little more research and 3992388 is the part number for the frame and the circled S is the Suppler code indicating the frame was built by A.O. Smith.


----------

